# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  New Integris Community Hospital in Del City

## DCARS

The Mayor has announced on his Facebook page that a new hospital will be built at the corner of SE 15th Street and Howard Drive.  This will be on the East end of a strip mall where Harbor Freight, Gold's Gym, and Peter Piper Pizza.  The Eastern half of the building that has not been rebuilt and contained the old thrift store will be torn down and the hospital will be constructed there.  The Mayor posted three pictures with this announcement that you can see below.

hospital_1.JPG
hospital_2.JPG
hospital_3.JPG

----------


## Dafonso7

Do you think will be enough fit for this space area?

----------


## bombermwc

If they're just constructing a free-standing ER, which is what this looks like, then it's plenty of room. Think of them more like a fancier version of an Urgent Care. Just like the Saints facility on Douglas. 

More competition for Midwest Regional, which continues to suck.

----------


## DCARS

> If they're just constructing a free-standing ER, which is what this looks like, then it's plenty of room. Think of them more like a fancier version of an Urgent Care. Just like the Saints facility on Douglas. 
> 
> More competition for Midwest Regional, which continues to suck.


Actually if you go to Integris' Moore location press release, they say they will have inpatient room for 8 to 10 beds plus the ER.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzAXtflqFYU

----------


## d-usa

My guess would be that the inpatient section will be a “medical decision unit”, a place where you can hold patients long enough to do some additional testing before sending them home without keeping them in the ER for 8 more hours. It’s something frequently done for chest pain patients as an example: entire workup negative but you want another cardiac enzyme result in 6 hours before sending them home. Things of that nature.

----------


## bombermwc

Correct, it's not a "hospital". It somewhere to put someone to clear them out of ER space, so you can figure out if they need to be admitted to a hospital or if they just need to "recover" for a little longer than makes sense in the ER. Same as the Saints facilities.

----------


## barrettd

I think this might be part of the micro-hospital initiative that's underway for Integris. I know there have been press releases about it, and there are several planned in and around the metro.

----------


## DCARS

> I think this might be part of the micro-hospital initiative that's underway for Integris. I know there have been press releases about it, and there are several planned in and around the metro.


It sure is.  Here is the story about it...

http://www.emerus.com/integris-plans...ospital-moore/

----------


## DCARS

They are deep in construction already. The area is fenced off, they have already cleared the parking lot, putting in pipes in the ground. Now I see they are drilling and pouring pillars.

----------


## bombermwc

And there's one more nail in the coffin of MRMC's ER, and by extension, the hospital itself. 

If MRMC was doing its job, people wouldn't be wanting all these free-standing doc-in-a-box locations. It's pathetic to see it continue to dive with yet another ownership group happy to steer the wheel into the abyss. I with they could get out from that lease and take OU's approach and get back to being self-managed. There's only what, 35-40 years left on the lease? I'm betting the place will close before then.....or be forced to close from losing accredidation.

----------

